# Reading lights



## kohrageous (Dec 2, 2008)

I have previously asked about the best reading light for a Kindle, forgetting that I already had the best!  I bought it years ago and had forgotten.  Here's a pic of it, I've been using it the last few nights and it beats all the other reading lights I've been trying out on the Kindle plus the price has really come down since I bought mine.  I found it listed for $12.22, it's called I-Sight Mini task light.  Can't get a picture to copy on this post, so you will just have to Google and see it.  Thought some of you who are using Kindle in bed etc would be interested, extremely light weight, uses 1 triple AAA battery.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

This it?


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

IS this it? 









$6.99


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

LOL Dori


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

LOL Luv,  you are fast and I am half fast.


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

I have ditched the Kindle cover that came with Isabella, mainly due to design flaws but also because of the size-I can slip her into all but the smallest purse when she's dressed in her skin. The problem with that is that is now I really don't have a place to securely attach a booklight for nighttime reading. 
Has anyone tried any of the over-the-ear booklights? Can I get a recommendation for one?


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

I've never tried them, but this guy really likes them:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,1351.0.html


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2008)

Jesslyn said:


> I have ditched the Kindle cover that came with Isabella, mainly due to design flaws but also because of the size-I can slip her into all but the smallest purse when she's dressed in her skin. The problem with that is that is now I really don't have a place to securely attach a booklight for nighttime reading.
> Has anyone tried any of the over-the-ear booklights? Can I get a recommendation for one?


I would never put my Kindle in my bag without a cover. The screen is not as tough as you think. It needs the protection of a cover or slipcase.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

NYCKindleFan said:


> I would never put my Kindle in my bag without a cover. The screen is not as tough as you think. It needs the protection of a cover or slipcase.


Yeah, even if you're careful I'd worry about scratching. Then I'd wonder if my eyes were going because I couldn't see clearly to read. . . .

lots of suggestions floating around here . . . .waterfield has some highly recommended slip cases good for folks who like to read without a cover but want protection for transport: http://www.sfbags.com/products/kindle/kindlecase.htm

As to booklights (on topic!) can't advise as I don't use one. . .sorry. . . .

Ann


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

Thank you for your concern for my Isabella! Don't worry, she's safe in her sleeve when we leave the house and I have a screen protector


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Jesslyn said:
 

> Thank you for your concern for my Isabella! Don't worry, she's safe in her sleeve when we leave the house and I have a screen protector


It's all about the safety of the kiddies. . .er, uh. . . . kindles


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm going to merge this thread with another one on booklight recommendations that asks specifically for this kind of light.

Thanks!

Betsy in her moderator hat


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> This it?


That's too cool!!! I think I may order one. I can actually write at night too. I know its not good for my eyes, but I get random story ideas in the middle of the night. I am ordering one... as soon as I can break the bill my uncle gave me.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

I have an over the ear light and although it is fine with DT books, I don't like the glare on the Kindle. Also, I have to stay in a sitting up position or it slips  and I am constantly adjusting it. I can't lay down to read with it. But, if you are going to go coverless, then it may be the only option you have.


----------

